# Slow Board



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Fishing should have picked up because the salinity has risen, but it still seems to be quiet on the board. What's up with that? 🙂 I went to Sandy Point last night and caught a few dink stripers, croaker's and small spots. The only thing of any size were two catfish. I want to go back out today, but I don't know which way I should had?... Towards Eastern Shore or into Southern Maryland? Mind you... I rarely get to Fish during the day. Options are the Choptank, Solomon's....Kent or Sandy. I'm also open to suggestions.


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

The rising salinity will hopefully chase away the catfish, but I don't know if that's a good thing. It seems that the only reliable bite this year in the Chesapeake has been catfish.

From what Ive heard, south and east are having the best results as far as species go although the fishing seems to be hit or miss.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

CoolDude said:


> ...."still seems to be quiet on the board. What's up with that?


I blame some of that on the admins not fixing some issues that users were bringing to their attention.
It was predicted by the users that those issues would drive users away, and it seems that has happened.
But thanks for your report!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Too bad you guys don't like perch reports. The white perch bite is on fire. Slow board, no rock fish. Some one is always catching something, just not reporting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

BigWillJ said:


> I blame some of that on the admins not fixing some issues that users were bringing to their attention.
> It was predicted by the users that those issues would drive users away, and it seems that has happened.
> But thanks for your report!


I second this. Andy keeps these forums alive. There used to be many regulars. This is pretty much the fault of the owners and admins repeatedly ignoring issues and lying about things going on. There was a hint of arrogance in that they thought people would never walk away. Too many negative changes and headaches for this site to be worth it to many.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Big Will, I sent you a message. Please let me know if you got it. I guess I will know when you answer my message. Not thinking right lately.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanx Andy. Got it and I plan to reply tomorrow.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

I must have gotten on the board late because I'm unaware of what these issues are?

I know I'm catching and not reporting, but I'm a freshwater guy. Smallmouth are keyed on crayfish where I'm fishing, and a low and slow presentation of the fly is the ticket.


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

I got four perch > 9" at Quiet Waters this morning. That's almost enough for a meal =\ Not sure it warrants the $6 park entry fee. I used a Perch Pounder tipped with a 3" Gulp swimming mullet, which is pretty good at rejecting smaller bites.

One of the perch I fought had a striper following, probably 15", who attacked the lure sticking out of the perch's mouth!

Caught a few young-of-the-year rockfish too, all were carefully handled and released.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2019)

Fishing has picked up slightly at Middle Hooper's island. Caught my first keeper rock fish this past weekend. One speckled trout and a ray that proceeded to give birth upon landing her. Little spot are everywhere.

Do we have water moccasin on the shore? Saw what looked like on up close and personal in the rip rap.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

david b said:


> Fishing has picked up slightly at Middle Hooper's island. Caught my first keeper rock fish this past weekend. One speckled trout and a ray that proceeded to give birth upon landing her. Little spot are everywhere.
> 
> Do we have water moccasin on the shore? Saw what looked like on up close and personal in the rip rap.


yes there are water moccasins on the shore, but way, way, way, more harmless brown water snakes. Not being there I believe that is most likely what you saw, they love to chase small fish around rocks. Cotton mouths are aggressive and will chase you or your baits. I destroyed a stcroix rod ventalating one after it chased my frog back and joined me in a John boat several years ago at a local reservoir. They're normally fat with a broad diamond head. I've also seen a rattle snake swim out of the surf, sun itself for a brief time then head off into the dunes down in false cape, right near the va, nc line.


----------



## bhein57 (May 23, 2012)

Benji said:


> yes there are water moccasins on the shore, but way, way, way, more harmless brown water snakes. Not being there I believe that is most likely what you saw, they love to chase small fish around rocks. Cotton mouths are aggressive and will chase you or your baits. I destroyed a stcroix rod ventalating one after it chased my frog back and joined me in a John boat several years ago at a local reservoir. They're normally fat with a broad diamond head. I've also seen a rattle snake swim out of the surf, sun itself for a brief time then head off into the dunes down in false cape, right near the va, nc line.


Has there ever been a confirmed Cottonmouth/water moccasin in Maryland??? I can't find any literature, official or not, that says there are Cottonmouths in MD. Not even a newspaper article or blog post online. It was my understanding that the furthest north they were on the east coast was the great dismal swamp in Virginia. Northern Water Snakes are often mistaken for Cottonmouths. I have seen experienced watermen, who have been working on the water for 30+ years, say the snake we were looking at were cottonmouths, when in fact they were large Northern Water Snakes.


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

According to DNR the only venomous species in MD are the timber rattler and copperhead. I often see dark slender snakes swimming near riprap/on beaches on the Chesapeake, but I don't know what kind they are.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2019)

Benji, Thanks. I was pretty sure this was a water snake but after I looked it up the markings to me appeared very similar. This guy was more interested in the fish he had then in me.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

bhein57 said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > yes there are water moccasins on the shore, but way, way, way, more harmless brown water snakes. Not being there I believe that is most likely what you saw, they love to chase small fish around rocks. Cotton mouths are aggressive and will chase you or your baits. I destroyed a stcroix rod ventalating one after it chased my frog back and joined me in a John boat several years ago at a local reservoir. They're normally fat with a broad diamond head. I've also seen a rattle snake swim out of the surf, sun itself for a brief time then head off into the dunes down in false cape, right near the va, nc line.
> ...


I've never seen one in Maryland, but have seen them on chincoteague at my inlaws house. I would have to assume that if they're on chincoteague they're on assateague as well.


----------



## Tercules (Sep 13, 2010)

I have handled numerous northern water snakes in Maryland going back to the 80's. I used to look for them and even housed some as pets feeding them live minnows. They are much like garter snakes though more aquatic. I have also removed them off of roads. They can be aggressive but they are completely HARMLESS. They are often mistaken for cottonmouths (which do NOT exist in Maryland) due to their aquatic tendencies and also mistaken for copperheads due in part to their coloring and scale patterns (They really do not look like copperheads if you're seasoned with both species' external characteristics). The northern water snake and/or queen snake are the primary species of snakes you'll encounter while out fishing this time of year in Maryland waters. Again, they are harmless and pose no threat. Copperheads are more often than not encountered in woodland settings with rocky outcrops, fallen trees and leaf piles as opposed to aquatic habitat.

Not accusing anyone of wrongdoing but keep in mind it is against the law in Maryland to harm ANY snake non-venomous or otherwise.


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks Tercules, I looked up the queen snake and that's the kind I keep seeing on my outings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

This weekend I will learn how to post picks of this guy with his oyster cracker in his mouth and start a new thread


----------

